

Minno Rebrands As BuySimple, Raises $700K For Micropayments - choogi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/31/minno-rebrands-as-buysimple-partners-with-soundcloud-raises-700k-for-micropayments/

======
HedgeMage
Cute and all, but not the sort of thing I'd ever want to tie to Facebook.
OpenID is preferable, creating a new user name / password is a livable second
choice.

